# About.com- How Safe is Imodium?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

One of the most frequent questions I get from my IBS patients is whether or not they should take Imodium before going out. I always encourage them to ask their doctor whether there are any restrictions regarding taking the medication. I also point them to my article:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

